

Comparing the general static analysis in Visual Studio 2010 and PVS-Studio - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0073/

======
AndreyKarpov
Abstract. The article demonstrates errors detected with the static code
analyzer integrated into Visual Studio 2010. The research was performed on
five open source projects. The same projects were also checked with PVS-
Studio. Results of comparing these two tools are presented at the end of the
article.

